# IM SO FINISHED!



## tink_89817 (Aug 3, 2008)

Showing no signs of anything...Pinky passed away. She was running around, eating, drinking, playing..idk


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

Oh no  I'm so sorry  

How's your new girl doing? You may want to get her checked at the vets, incase there's something contagious.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Was she older or young? Some issues can carry them away instantaneously...like a heart attack or stroke.


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

They were both babies


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Did you get them both from the same place?


----------



## tink_89817 (Aug 3, 2008)

Got them from the same Petco the same day. They were all babies in there at the time. Missy my new girl is just fine seems great...of course I think I'd be scared to death if i moved in some place and everyone started dying off. I've cleaned the cage so far, going to get her checked out & wait a little while to make sure nothing happens to Missy, then if she's ok I'll try to find her a healthy friend. I feel bad though,feel like it's my fault. Missy is older than the babies were though, hopefully she will be fine.

RIP
Nibbles 8-9-08
Pinky 8-11-08


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

It could easily have been genetic. I wouldn't doubt Pinky and Nibbles were siblings or half-siblings. Hopefully Missy is from different stock.


----------



## junior_j (Jan 24, 2008)

I am really sorry , thats tough..

Your doing the right thing , getting her checked her and cleaning the cage , close monitoring to...

Rip rattie..

((hugs))

Jess x


----------

